# DRII now for sale



## artringwald (Jul 19, 2013)

Anybody else buying shares of Diamond Resorts? It's too risky to buy much, but I couldn't resist buying some.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 19, 2013)

ipo was at $14

http://www.businessweek.com/ap/2013-07-19/diamond-resorts-raises-217-million-from-ipo

looks like they made a killing...I had no desire to purchase stock =)

article mentions a single stockholder selling 1.5million shares....gee...wonder who that was.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 19, 2013)

Two words. No way !!!!!!!!!


----------



## cindypvj (Jul 19, 2013)

*Question on Diamond Resorts*

I just posted 9300 Diamond Resort points that I am giving away plus covering closing/transfer fees. I posted it in Bargain Deals. Since you seem to be knowledgeable on DR, do you have any advice? I did not buy stock just newly posted my points looking for interested parties.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 20, 2013)

saw a 5% gain in its first day...that aint terrible.


----------



## artringwald (Jul 20, 2013)

TUGBrian said:


> saw a 5% gain in its first day...that aint terrible.



More like 15%.

DRII	16.15	+2.15(15.36%)	

Of course the current price doesn't mean anything until you sell it.


----------



## artringwald (Sep 23, 2013)

Now it's up 20% since the IPO.


----------

